# Laptop Won't Open Normally



## Chaffeeman (Mar 7, 2014)

Greetings: Samsung Laptop, NP365ESC-S05US. Problem started when my laptop would not open with Homepage. I checked Internet options and confirmed that he proper homepage selection was made and the Open With Homepage button was checked. I opted to restore thinking that it would make the Homepage problem go away and I started the process. I was met with a Recovery page. telling me that my PC needed repair and the proper recovery tools were not connected or couldn't be accessed. If I didn't have the tools to go to the manufacturer and in this case, Samsung, provided a recovery disc. After I got the disc, I couldn't get it to start. (NOTE) At the bottom of that recovery page, there were three options. The first two got me back to the Recovery page and the third one, the Esc key got me into the Aptio Setup Utility (BIOS) and when I got to the EXIT tab, I saw Windows Boot Manage and I clicked on it and the disc started. When it did, it signaled that it would restart several times during the process and every time it did, the Recovery page showed up again. So, I developed a process to keep it going and every time it restarted and the Recovery page came up, I went into the BIOS, hit the Boot manager and eventually, I got the OS reinstalled but, and the but is that now, that is the only way I can access the computer. Too, the Homepage problem is still there. Thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your Home Page problem sounds like a virus. 
Please click on the link in my signature for *Virus/Malware Help* and do those things and post in that section of the Forum and not here. 
While waiting for an answer from the security forum. Please download and run ADWcleaner. This will remove any redirects of your home page as well as unwanted toolbars etc. 
We will need more information about how you are booting your computer now to proceed with that.


----------



## Chaffeeman (Mar 7, 2014)

I performed the recommended procedure to remove the Homepage problem and it didn't work. Here is the sequence I use to access my laptop. Power on, I get the Samsung logo then the Recovery page, click the Esc key and that takes me to Aptio Setup Utility (BIOS). There are five tabs, SysInfo, Advanced, Security, Boot, Exit. I navigate to the Exit tab and click down to Windows Boot Manager (P0: . . . . . .) and hit enter. That takes me to the Samsung logo and the spinning dots and then the welcome page. I hit enter and then I am on the sign-in page, put my password in, hit enter and I get the Start page with the Apps.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In the Bios, go to* Boot *tab, select HDD with the Enter key, and using the arrow key move it to the *First Boot Device*. _Save and Exit. _


----------



## Chaffeeman (Mar 7, 2014)

That option doesn't appear in my BIOS. The only reference made to HDD is under the security tab; HDD Password


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> the Esc key and that takes me to Aptio Setup Utility (BIOS). There are five tabs, SysInfo, Advanced, Security, Boot, Exit.


What is under the *Boot *tab? It should have all of the device to boot from. Move the internal Hard Drive to the first position.


----------



## Chaffeeman (Mar 7, 2014)

These are the items listed under the Boot tab: Boot Device Priority [Boot Option # [Windows Boot Manager PO: .....], Touch Pad Mouse (Enabled), Secure Boot (Disabled), OS Mode Seclection, UEFI OS (set on this), CSM OS, UEFI and Legacy OS, Intrnal LAN (Enabled), PXE OPROM (typed in black letters can't do anything with this), and finally, Smart Battery Calibration.


----------



## Chaffeeman (Mar 7, 2014)

I have tried all three options listed in the OS Mode Selection.


----------



## Chaffeeman (Mar 7, 2014)

I thought it just might help if I posted this pic of the Recovery screen


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The bios isn't on the recovery disc. At startup, keep tapping F2. This show have shown on the screen. In the area you've been with the Recovery disc, Repair your computer>Troubleshoot>Advanced options>Automatic Repair>Choose Windows OS.


----------



## Chaffeeman (Mar 7, 2014)

I have to apologize since I do not understand your post as related to my problem. I have no problem accessing the BIOS and that is all I can tell you at this time.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

From the Recovery Disc do what I said. Automatic Repair.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Under the *Boot *Tab, if you Select *Boot Priority *What are the options under here? You should have* Hard Drive *(HDD) listed move that to the top of the list. If not, follow Corday's advice and boot off of your Recovery CD and follow his lead.


----------



## Chaffeeman (Mar 7, 2014)

Corday. There is nothing like you describe on my BIOS and Automatic Repair is accessible on the Recovery disc. I just accessed it again and ran it and the answer I get is Automatic Repair couldn't repair your PC. Press Advanced options to try other option to repair your PC. I did that and there are 4 ops; continue to windows 8, Use a device (I already have the cd in), troubleshoot and Turn off your PC. I chose Troubleshoot where again, I have 5 ops; system restore (there are no restore points and this is what got me in trouble in the first place), system Image Recovery (tried this and it doesn't work), automatic repair ( already reported on that) command prompt, and UEFI Firmware settings.


----------



## Chaffeeman (Mar 7, 2014)

Corday. Automatic repair tells me it didn't/can't repair my PC


----------



## Chaffeeman (Mar 7, 2014)

Spunk.Funk Under Boot Option Priority Boot Option #1 is the only priority and the options for it are to Disable it. Now Under the OS Mode Selection there are; UEFI OS, CSM OS and UEFI and Legacy OS. Currrently, it is set on UEFI OS


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

A basic question. In case you upgraded the OS, did you tell that to Samsung when requesting the recovery disc? Nothing seems to be where it should be.


----------



## Chaffeeman (Mar 7, 2014)

No, this computer was purchased with Windows 8 and remains that way. I understand that 8.1 was offered but it was not done to this computer, so I had no reason to tell them anything at all. They have a certain protocol and when they go thru that and nothing gets fixed, the want you to go to the service department. I argued with them and finally, they offered the disc and after about two weeks, I got it. I tried it and it didn't work as it should but I finally got it to install but I am left with this problem of having to go to the BIOS to boot. I should tell you that all of the problems started with me trying to do a restore because my computer wouldn't open with my homepage as requested. I checked, and the entries to effect that were done properly. The instructions to restore are pretty simple and I followed them and got rewarded with that Recovery screen. So, here I am.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

A real long-shot. Is System Restore possible to a date prior to everything?


----------



## Chaffeeman (Mar 7, 2014)

Even though there has been a reinstall? I mean, I'll try anything. I'll be back.


----------



## Chaffeeman (Mar 7, 2014)

I did try a restore a couple of times and it wouldn't work. I just seems that since I can access the unit from the BIOS, it would appear logical that there is a problem in the startup system that is preventing a normal startup. But where? That is the question.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

What version of the bios does it say you have?


----------



## Chaffeeman (Mar 7, 2014)

PO3ABF


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

At the Samsung site you should find a device called SW Updates. It allows the installation of updates to bios and drivers. See what's available. For some reason when I entered your Model# at the regular Samsung site, it wasn't recognized.


----------



## Chaffeeman (Mar 7, 2014)

I've installed the SW Update and my computer is in the process of downloading a bunch of stuff. The BIOS is included in the updates. I am cautiously optimistic because there was a restart and it didn't go to that Recovery screen, it booted normally. I let you know how this comes out.


----------



## Chaffeeman (Mar 7, 2014)

Corday. I am happy to report that getting SW Upgrade from Samsung and downloading all of the updates corrected the problem and got rid of that Recovery screen. My computer now boots normally with the exception is that not with the selected homepage. I confirmed that Start with home page button is checked in Internet properties. So now I can concentrate on that. Thank You for your expert help.


----------



## Chaffeeman (Mar 7, 2014)

Spunk.Funk. Thank you for your support along the way in the recent solving of my problem which I have noted to Corday. Your input supported my effort and was comforting to know that you were interested in my problem. As I said though, I am left with the problem that my computer won't boot to the selected homepage which will be my center of attention now rather than what looked like a problem that I might have to make a considerable monetary investment in. Thank You again.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Now for the homepage problem. I don't trust the redirect URL you're getting.
We recommend that you read this article…
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/new-instructions-read-this-before-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html
follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help section of the forum.
(Simply, click on the colored links to be re-directed.)

Please ensure that you create a new thread in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware HelpForum; not back here in this one.

When carrying out The Malware Removal Steps, if you cannot complete any of them for whatever reason, just continue on with the next one until they are all completed. 
However,it is extremely important to make mention of the fact that you could not complete any of the steps in your post to the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help Forum; where an Analyst will assist you with other workarounds.

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> While waiting for an answer from the security forum. Please download and run  ADWcleaner. This will remove any redirects of your home page as well as unwanted toolbars etc.


----------



## Chaffeeman (Mar 7, 2014)

I believe the Instructions provided by the NEW INSTRUCTIONS in the previous Corday post advise against using anything of the nature of ADWcleaner outside of the instructions. I expect I will initiate that tomorrow as I have some catching up on things here at home while I was attending to my computer problem that has recently been solved


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Suit yourself, it has solved many peoples problems and the Security forum may not answer you for several days.


----------

